# Homepage an Bildschirmgröße anpassen



## Devi19991 (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin Ich bins mal wieder!
Ja ich weiß man solle ja fragen wenn man Hilfe braucht also tu ichs 

Ich nun meine Homepage ... aber was mich stört ist das sie nur für eine Größe in der Breite/Höhe angepasst ist ... wenn ich dann aber nen Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung hab, wird die Homepage dem entsprechend nicht vergrößert (ist ja logisch) und hat dann einen (bsp. bei weißem Hintergrund) weißen Rand oder spalt (oder wie mans nennen will).

Ich wollte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Homepage in breite & Höhe nach der Bildschirmgröße anzupassen, so das man diesen weißen Rand halt nicht sieht.
Ich hab jemanden gefragt der meinte das es mit Javascript möglich sein könnte.

Hoffe man kann mir helfen.


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

zur Anpassung eines Layouts an die Bildschirm- / Browserfenstergröße bedarf es eigentlich keiner einzigen Javascript-Zeile, denn das bieten sog. "liquid layouts" von sich aus, die auf purem CSS basieren.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl an Beispielen aus der obigen -Suchanfrage:


The Perfect 3 Column Liquid Layout (Percentage widths)


In Search of the Holy Grail
http://www.alistapart.com/d/holygrail/example_4.html


Creating Liquid Layouts with Negative Margins
http://www.alistapart.com/d/negativemargins/ex5.htm


Liquid layouts the easy way
http://www.maxdesign.com.au/presentation/liquid/example10.htm

mfg Maik


----------

